# Home made Harpoons?



## Public Land Prowler (Jul 1, 2006)

Has anyone made a home made harpoon/gig for gators?I've been checking out the prices on harpoons/gigs,and they are rediculous.There should be a cheap way to make one.


----------



## MoeBirds (Jul 2, 2006)

Public Land Prowler said:
			
		

> Has anyone made a home made harpoon/gig for gators?I've been checking out the prices on harpoons/gigs,and they are rediculous.There should be a cheap way to make one.



 Dealing with gators I wouldn't go cheap, that is unless your only going after "yearling gators"  !?


----------



## Public Land Prowler (Jul 2, 2006)

Yeah I'm looking to get one as close to the 48" mark as possible...  

Seriously,I'm not talking about going cheap on the dart itself,or cable,just the shaft that holds it until it is inserted.

On the website below they sell the shaft,I'm trying to think of a way to mount that shaft to a stick,maybe I could weld it to something...

http://www.blueoceantackle.com/harpoons.htm

Well if no one knows I'll figure it out,and then maybe I can help someone else down the road.


----------



## whitworth (Jul 2, 2006)

*Some cheap . . .*

could wind up in the belly of the gator.


----------



## Public Land Prowler (Jul 2, 2006)

?
nevermind,geez


----------



## Gobblergetter (Jul 2, 2006)

no one I've talked to seems to know much about gator hunting so I guess we'll have to figure it out for our selves, that could be intresting


----------



## Outdoorsnole (Jul 2, 2006)

You can get a Muzzy gator set-up for not too much.  Shoot it with your bow, chase the bouy, put another arrow into it if you want and then just shoot it with a pistol when you pull it up to the boat.  I haven't checked out the harpoons though.


----------



## rip18 (Jul 2, 2006)

Shoot Holadude a PM & wake him up.  He & his buddy did a great job on making a shaft for harpoon tips.  A 6' hickory handle with some kind of rod put inside a little larger metal shaft...  I 'll try to take some pictures of it.

I just got a couple of inch & a quarter wooden dowels (16' and 8') & put a 1/4" threaded rod up into a drilled hole.  I reinforced the dowel area where the rod is with wrapped wire.  I reinforced the dowel area with wrapped wire.But I like Holadude's better.


----------



## Public Land Prowler (Jul 2, 2006)

Thanks outdoorsnole,and rip18,that's the kind of help I was looking for.I'll pm holadude.


----------



## treedawg (Jul 2, 2006)

I have some gator hunting hunting equip. for sale including a nice harpoon a friend made at his machine shop.

I'll let it go at a great price since it's unlikely I'll ever gator hunt again.

Shoot me a PM if interested.

TD


----------



## zksailfish (Jul 2, 2006)

*harpon*

I made one for swordfish but it cost the same as buying a good one


----------



## Tiger Rag (Jul 3, 2006)

I don't think that he sells any harpoon tips, but anyone interested in getting some high quality snares or being guided on an alligator hunt should contact Jack Douglas in Savannah.

912-925-4459

He has caught more alligators than most people have ever seen.

A snare and a good weighted treble hook on 50 pound super braid are all you will ever need to catch an alligator.


----------



## Burl E. (Jul 3, 2006)

*How about this*

Here is a crude drawing of one I have used in the past.


----------



## Public Land Prowler (Jul 3, 2006)

Thanks!!!!


----------

